# Indo-Pacific Pseudocorynactis



## DennisZ (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone here on this forum a fan of Indo-pacific Pseudocorynactis? I recently acquired mine since I'm a huge fan of this interesting corallimorph. I'm also curious how often they should be fed. I typically feed my non-photosynthetic coral 4x a week however, it seems like this species requires a lot less feeding. 

POST PICTURES IF YOU'RE A PSEUDOCORYNACTIS FAN!  I will post some pictures after mine gets into better shape, the colours are faded because it was not fed enough and it has an injury on one side of the disk.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a small one showed up as a hitchhiker on a sponge/dendro rock. Debating if I want to keep it or not, but for now, just watching it to see what it does. It's pretty small, less than 10mm across.

I can't say I have seen them for sale as colonies anywhere. Would be good to see a pic of yours.


----------



## DennisZ (Feb 3, 2015)

Here is mine. I think you are talking about the carribean species, which doesn't get very big. I've heard the indo-Pacific ones can grow the size of a basketball. I have the carribean species as well, but they are a pain to feed.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

here's a ball anemone i photographed on a dive in the Philippines. It's a bit deflated, but once puffed up it'd be a the size of a basketball fo sho. very uncommon anemone in these waters, fme.


----------



## DennisZ (Feb 3, 2015)

@Patwa, beautiful photo! These guys are definitely my favourite coral, too bad they are not very popular.


----------



## DennisZ (Feb 3, 2015)

Update picture on mine. I really like these guys, looking to buy more but no one sells them. There really isn't a good market for these coral since they will eat any and all tank inhabitants. I keep mine in a 4 gallon nano, with daily feedings of mysis shrimp and fish.


----------

